# SAIA PCD's und Module gesucht



## edelsau (17 Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,


ich suche vorwiegend SAIA PCD3 mit allen möglichen Modulen. Gebraucht und neu. Bitte mal anbieten sofern vorhanden.


Danke und Grüße


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

gibt es bei Dir gleich um die Ecke bei *Eurogard*.​


----------



## bige (20 Juli 2010)

Hallo edelsau
darf's auch eine PCD2 mit zus. RS232 und einem (externen) Bedienterminal mit Tastaur und 4 zeiligen Display sein? Inklusive Umfangreicher Doku (auch Programmier Handbücher) und Kabel....


----------



## bige (20 Juli 2010)

Ach ja, eine PCD4 mit zahlreichen Modulen, auch Analog, hätte ich noch (gleiche Programmiersprache und Befehle, fals nicht bekannt)


----------



## DB8Funbiker (1 August 2010)

Hallo habe noch ne menge PCD 2 Komponenten / Lomm Module Lon Profibus usw Analoge Eingagngskarte

Bei Interesse melden


----------

